# My band Willow St. Station; debut single Across the World



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Hey friends, my band Willow St. Station has been hard at work and just released our debut single 'Across the World' -- I wanted to take a moment and share with you all.

For gearheads that are curious, I used my Danocaster Strat that I bought from @Roryfan; blackie style with Arcane pickups, into a Suhr Badger 30 head and a Vox HW 2X12 cab. Pedals were a Strymon El Cap and a Flint. The acoustic guitar was played on my singer's Martin OM28 Special Edition.

We are actually also competing in the CBC Searchlight 2019 competition which can be found here:

Searchlight 2019 -- EDIT: direct link, may/may not work for everyone.

Searchlight 2019: vote now (search for Willow St. Station, or Across the World). Every vote helps 

Thanks,
Will


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Nicely done.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I went to the site to vote for you, Will. Sounds great!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats on the song! Very impressive!

I went to vote and spent 20 minutes looking for Willow St. Station. Even with using "Find", I had no luck. 
If possible, could you please post a direct link to be able to vote for you?
Can one vote more than once?

Good Luck!!


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

greco said:


> Congrats on the song! Very impressive!
> 
> I went to vote and spent 20 minutes looking for Willow St. Station. Even with using "Find", I had no luck.
> If possible, could you please post a direct link to be able to vote for you?
> ...


Thanks! Unfortunately CBC is terrible for not allowing a direct link to post. If you go to the "Artist Entries" tab, it should allow a search bar to pop up and from there you can type in Willow St Station and it will link to our YT video.

W.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Yup, use the search feature. All I did was search "Willow" and it took me right there. Awesome song btw.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

King Loudness said:


> If you go to the "Artist Entries" tab, it should allow a search bar to pop up and from there you can type in Willow St Station and it will link to our YT video.


Voted! 

Thanks for the guidance. Made it much easier!


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

greco said:


> Voted!
> 
> Thanks for the guidance. Made it much easier!
> 
> View attachment 241526


Thanks! I tried to post a screenshot but the GC media editor is about as difficult to use sometimes as that CBC site 

W.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Really nice tune. 

Voted - best of luck.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Voted...best of luck!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Beautiful. Will vote, best of luck.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

nice work. i have enjoyed all of the clips you have posted.

this may be an easier link to follow 
voted
good luck

Seachlight 2019


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

cbg1 said:


> nice work. i have enjoyed all of the clips you have posted.
> 
> this may be an easier link to follow
> voted
> ...


Thanks -- though I clicked on this link and it didn't work 

W.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice. Well done and to my ears it sounds a bit folky, a bit country and nice and melodic.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

King Loudness said:


> Thanks -- though I clicked on this link and it didn't work
> 
> W.


strange, i tried it after i posted it . maybe this will do it, if not i searched cbc 2019 searchlight artist submissions.

www.cbcmusicsearchlight.ca


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

Just wanted to also say thanks for posting. Congrats on your band's progress ! 
It is awesome to have working musicians on the forum !! I am kinda new here but I always notice that you leave high quality postings 
Good luck


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Thank you to everyone for listening and taking the time to vote and share, it means a lot to me 

W.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I just voted again. It appears as though one can vote daily.

If the GC forum members and friends all got behind Willow St. Station, maybe we could make it happen for them.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

greco said:


> View attachment 241626
> I just voted again. It appears as though one can vote daily.
> 
> If the GC forum members and friends all got behind Willow St. Station, maybe we could make it happen for them.


This is why GC is a cool place, thank you sir 

W.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Very nice you have my vote !


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

John Reilly said:


> Very nice you have my vote !


Thank you sir 

W.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

King Loudness said:


> Thank you sir


 Sir ! Hey thems fightin words ! lol just kidding , Good luck !


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Excellent music. Voted too. Will try to vote again when I get a chance. Love the song.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Voted and bumping


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Loved that tune. Voted for you. They don’t make it easy though.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

strange, the links i posted worked fine from my post and then shortly after .... no go ? 

pain in the butt to get back to the page but i voted once again. best of luck


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Thank you friends 

W.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh look at that! A new day, time to vote again.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Oh look at that! A new day, time to vote again.











Voted


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Y'all are awesome, thank you!

W.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Quite possibly the worst website I've ever seen, why am I not surprised. Got there in the end and voted. Nice song!


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Quite possibly the worst website I've ever seen, why am I not surprised. Got there in the end and voted. Nice song!


It's unfortunate. The only way I've found where I'm able to share a direct link is through Facebook. Let's see if this link works. If it does I'll update the OP.

Searchlight 2019

W.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

King Loudness said:


> It's unfortunate. The only way I've found where I'm able to share a direct link is through Facebook. Let's see if this link works. If it does I'll update the OP.
> 
> Searchlight 2019
> 
> W.


Perfect! That works.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Perfect! That works.


Yes! ....Voted 

Thanks for that...makes it much easier.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Sorry that it took me so long to figure that out. The site is a mess... 

Thank you to all for the support!

W.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

worked for me as well


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Voted. I just clicked on the big shiny pictures and searched. Great sounding tune. You listen to Steven Wilson? That's the vibe I'm feeling.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you so much for sharing. It is wonderful song and played great. Voted of course


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Very nice song. A couple of really nice vocal performances, not let down by your tasty playing. Voted!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Voted


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> Voted. I just clicked on the big shiny pictures and searched. Great sounding tune. You listen to Steven Wilson? That's the vibe I'm feeling.


Thanks! I'm probably the only one in the band who does listen to Steven Wilson actually, but yes. He's fantastic.

W.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

good song.
voted


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

djmarcelca said:


> good song.
> voted


Thanks!

W.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Don't forget to vote each day


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Voted


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Today is the last day to vote for this round! 

W.


----------

